# Seaguar Line Users!



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 1, 2011)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-REBATEPROMO.html


Rebate for a free shirt. I know Russ and a few other guys use the stuff. 


Free Stren hat if you buy their line as well. Bummer that I already bought one from Walmart on impulse a while back :lol:


----------



## Doug (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks dyeguy1212, I'll have to check this out, stock up and get ready.

Doug


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2011)

sweeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pretty cool shirt too.. I'm a huge fan of long sleeve t's when I'm fishing.

I kind of got away from Seaguar lately, but I might have to buy a couple spools just for the shirt. Unless anyone ends up with extra UPCs!


I really wanna buy a smoke reel, and with the free hot sauce offer, I'm basically suckered into pulling the trigger on that this year too.. :roll: :shock:


----------

